# Happy Birthday, Joe!



## monty (Jan 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday, JoeD617, AKA Smokin'Joe!

When I get home this evening I will raise a tall one to your long and prosperous life and to the success of your new venture in Boston. (This may be delayed due to the fact that it is snowing like hell and I am on my way to work!)

Many happy returns!

 :D


----------



## meowey (Jan 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joe!

Meowey


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 8, 2007)

Happy birthday Joe :D


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 8, 2007)

good on ya  mate


----------



## illini (Jan 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joe!
And best wishes for a prosperous year with the new enterprise you are starting...Let us know when you are in operation...I'll send my brother down (30 minutes north of Boston)...He will be the guy who is picky and demanding...Can't miss him....LOL!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 8, 2007)

Joe

Happy Birthday...Hope you have a great day....

Richard


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 8, 2007)

Happy Birthdayâ€¦keepa Smokin Joe!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joe. Hope all is well, your day is good, and your dream is progressing well.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 8, 2007)

Happy B-Day Joe!

May your life be long and prosperous and your meat tender and smokey.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2007)

Happy birthday Joe, hope you had a great day!!


----------



## joed617 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes, It was that time of year again. Perhaps this year a little older and maybe a li'l wiser. My daughter came over with her fiance, my son was here and we all decided to ribs and pulled pork. BUT this time my son did the smoking :) It's nice to see that he has an interest in this. Everything went well and the food was great.. So, Thanks again and may the Thin Blue Smoke always be with you.

Joe


----------



## dgross (Jan 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Joe! Glad to hear it was a good one! Daun


----------



## joed617 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Daun, 
            Thanks, Nice to see the kid <he's 23> is taking an interest in something. :)


----------

